# Atom Vapes Gclapton Cape Town



## Vape0206 (4/9/16)

Morning Vape Fam

Does anyone know where i can buy the 24ct gold plated gclapton coil by atom vapes in cape town. Price aswell if possible. 

TIA 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahir_Kai (4/9/16)

Maybe give Juicyjoes a call, it appears on their website they have stock at R60 per coil.
Perhaps @ShaneW can confirm?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (4/9/16)

@Vape0206 , got mine this week from vapeclub. They have 0.3 loaded on their site but sold out and only have 0.5 but stock not loaded. Give Lindsay a call. Paid 285 for 4 coils with shipping. 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/gclapton-kanger-subtank-clapton-coils-0-3-ohm


----------



## Vape0206 (4/9/16)

Thanx guys.. I wanted to try the gCeramics but i heard its not all that great

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/16)

Hi @Vape0206

We do have in stock for R60ea

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=gclapton-gold-plated-ovc-sub-ohm-coils-atom-vapes

I found them to have awesome flavour but I did have a few customers complain about the spitting. For R60 it might be worth giving them a bash to see what you think.


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @Vape0206
> 
> We do have in stock for R60ea
> 
> ...


The flavour is pretty good thats why im in search of them lol.. I got the metropolis sub ohm tank which came with that coil..really digging the flavour.. Will make a turn soon @ShaneW  

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

@ShaneW what are you trading hours? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

Also do you stock the 0.6ohm ccells

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (6/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> @ShaneW what are you trading hours?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk









Vape0206 said:


> Also do you stock the 0.6ohm ccells
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Only the 0.9ohm but I've had a couple of people requesting the 0.6 recently... Any idea why? I use and love the 0.9 

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic


----------



## Tahir_Kai (6/9/16)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 66444
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have also wondered, i'm currently using the 0.9 in my melo 3 mini and it is awesome.
Maybe having a higher wattage on the 0.6ohm?


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 66444
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to buy both the 0.9 and 0.6ohm to see which my gf likes better. She also has the melo 3 mini. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (14/9/16)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 66444
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these coils kanthal or ss? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Are these coils kanthal or ss?



The 0.9Ω cCell is Kanthal
The 0.6V cCell is Stainless Steel <-- This one is way better!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206 (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0.9Ω cCell is Kanthal
> The 0.6V cCell is Stainless Steel <-- This one is way better!


Thanks for the quick response there @Rob Fisher

Picked up a 0.9ohm from juicy joes last week and the vape is good.. Guess i need to get my hands on some 0.6ohm ccells 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

